# iPoD 40 GB à 30 euros!!!



## benavril (9 Avril 2004)

Salut à tous,
j'ai découvert un site super où il y a des iPoD à 30 euros, des iPoD tout neufs bien en règles.
Ca parait bizarre comme ca, mais le principe est génial, ca vaut le coup d'y jeter un oeil.
Voici une page web que j'ai crée où tout est expliqué :
http://snoozmania.snoozland.com/ipod.htm

@++


----------



## ficelle (9 Avril 2004)

hihi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





reste a voir si ton sujet va être fermé, ou tout bonement effacé


----------



## Vercoquin (9 Avril 2004)

EFFACÉ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il y en a encore qui pourrait marcher dans la combine


----------

